# 2009 Liquigas Team Bike



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

New SuperSix... also note Liquigas is running on Mavic, not Fulcrum, wheels. The "Cannondale" along on the seat tube is a nice touch.

https://img.bettiniphoto.net/image/2_0033150_1_thumb2.jpg

https://img.bettiniphoto.net/image/2_0033138_1_thumb2.jpg


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

It's a very pretty bike. I like this design much better than the one pictured on Cannondale's web site. Is it just me or does the Head Tube look much larger on these Super Sixes than the 2008 models?

CHL


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

CHL said:


> It's a very pretty bike. I like this design much better than the one pictured on Cannondale's web site. Is it just me or does the Head Tube look much larger on these Super Sixes than the 2008 models?
> 
> CHL


Yes, wider headtube and the top tube looks flatter and less cylindrical. I suppose this is the 2009 SuperSix?


----------



## PigmyRacer (Oct 3, 2007)

Good looking bike. Not too flashy.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

So far, I liked the all black model they had when they first used the Super Six the best but this one looks very refined and modern, very nice!

Mavic is on board this year as is Schwalbe for the tires...


----------



## ninjaslim (Apr 30, 2006)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/photos.p...luis09/sanluis091/bettiniphoto_0033268_1_full 

What Mavic wheel is Basso on?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I was wondering too, looks like lower profile versions of Cosmic Carbon Ultimate, maybe some lighter version in the works... They sport the same little decals the prototype carbon spoked mountain bike wheels had last summer.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

New CCU, they only changed the stickers for 09.

http://www.davitamon-lotto.com/site2007/EN_fotoreeksen.php?id=297#


Starnut


----------



## ghammer (May 21, 2003)

hey starnut, seems basso is riding the six carbon, NOT the supersix. can you confirm?


----------



## jimbonnet (May 9, 2005)

ooohh I dunno. I think Cannondale has something up their sleeve


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

:lol: no it's not a six carbon.

But it's not a Super 6 HM either.................

Starnut


----------



## junior varsity (Dec 16, 2006)

Where did you find that out?


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

junior varsity said:


> Where did you find that out?



From my worthless Cannondale rep. I swear, all that guy does is drive around from bike shop to bike shop doing nothing but handing out Sobe (hint)


Starnut


----------



## Roll The Bones (Aug 7, 2004)

hilarous if thats how ya spell it


----------



## soulfly_nyc (Feb 16, 2007)

STARNUT said:


> From my worthless Cannondale rep. I swear, all that guy does is drive around from bike shop to bike shop doing nothing but handing out Sobe (hint)
> 
> 
> Starnut


Must be the HM Super6's replacement.

Damn innovation!


----------



## rollin nolan (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm not doubting you, but what differences are you seeing between those pics and the current S6HM?


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Rollin:

Go to Cannondale's website or Youtube. If you do a search of Cannondale Basso, you will find a video clip of the Liquigas team hosted by a Cannondale representative. The video clip has several good pictures of the "mysterious new Super Six."

The rear of the bike looks similar to the original Super Six. The juncture between the head tube and top tube appears more fluid. The head tube appears to have been substantially reinforced. Overall the bike looks more like the Six Carbon then the Super Six.

As to how it rides? We'll find out when Starnut throws his leg over one.

CHL


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

Yep, definitely looks like a new bike. Massive headtube. Also, do the seat stays look a bit thicker than the 08 & 09 Super Sixes?

Wonder if it will it be available for the Giro09 or maybe the Tour?


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

Looks like Basso rides a lot more upright than he used to on the Cervelo with CSC..


----------



## bjkfly (Apr 11, 2007)

I think they are trying to get the stiffness of the system six in a full carbon bike due to the looks of the massively oversize tubes. 

We all know that the system six was the stiffest thing going from cannondale....and i'm sure that they want that stiffness back but just in a light full carbon frame....hopefully they got it!


----------



## jmsp (Oct 23, 2008)

http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/artic...os-cannondale-supersix-hi-mod-prototype-20346


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

jmsp said:


> http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/artic...os-cannondale-supersix-hi-mod-prototype-20346


"Basso and his Liquigas teammates are all using prototype versions of the SuperSix Hi-Mod that are not yet on the market. The Italian star admittedly was not privy to most of the technical details surrounding them. Basso says he merely tells the engineers what he thinks about how the bike feels and handles uphill, downhill, in crosswinds ... and a new iteration magically arrives shortly thereafter."


----------



## josephgrimes (May 15, 2007)

*handmade in asia??*

i'll be the first to say it. and it saddens me... this is an asian made 'super six.' calling it the same thing seems wrong. the front end is that from a 'six carbon 2008.' there is no reason for that mold to somehow appear in beford, PA. also, there are no 'handmade in USA' decals or markings on his bike.  rory sutherland's 2008 super had all the team markings, but still had 'handmade in USA' on the stays. as did filipo pozzato's.

thoughts?? our cdale rep is arriving this afternoon. we'll see what he has to say.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Since these are prototypes, it may just be more economical and efficient for Cannondale to produce these in Asia. We're speculating on its origins of course and Cannondale may already produce this new frameset domestically. Esthetically, I like the changes. 

The reinforced head tube and wider top tube give a substantially more aggressive appearance (reminiscent of the System Six - I always thought that bike looked like a raging bull). The bladed seat stays add a touch of elegance to the robust frameset. Overall, it's a very sexy setup. 

This new bike may kill their sales of 2009 Super Sixes. The changes appear substantial enough to warrant waiting until Cannondale releases them to the consumer.

CHL


----------



## eddyadams (Aug 11, 2007)

After i saw the photos i emailed cannondale customer service with my concern, and they very quickly responded that the supers are all made in Pa. so...


----------



## Caine (May 20, 2006)

What did you say you were concerned about? Of course a response to questions about _current_ SuperSix construction would state PA. Did they clearly state this new bike would also be produced in PA? There have already been suggestions to the contrary...


----------



## eddyadams (Aug 11, 2007)

Caine said:


> What did you say you were concerned about? Of course a response to questions about _current_ SuperSix construction would state PA. Did they clearly state this new bike would also be produced in PA? There have already been suggestions to the contrary...


yeah i specifically asked about the 2009.5/2010 super. i was told that they are built in their own special room called "six". i know this thread was already done a couple of months back, but would people really be bummed if those bikes weren't made tin the US. i know i would be.


----------



## bandoulu (Nov 1, 2004)

Man i love the bike but Cannondale have really stuck it to all the people who just bought the latest greatest.. ouch. i guess that is progress . Sometimes painful often necessary .


----------



## josephgrimes (May 15, 2007)

*super*

I'm a devoted cannondale owner with a CAAD9 (best alloy frame in the bike industry?? i say yes) and a caffeine 29er 1. i'm definitely into their stuff, but if the top end bike goes to oversea production.... who knows...

i noticed the supers now DONT have the toptube sticker behind the headset and the new bike really really resembles the SIX. maybe the SIX was just to test the waters and the 2009.5/10 bike is a PA built machine... it just surprises me to NOT see top tube stickers on our stock bike and NOT see 'handmade in USA' on the stays for basso's. i'm crossing my fingers though just like the rest of us.

p.s. it IS good news to hear about the caad9 bb30 being available to the general public now NOT just team orders and employees... THAT will beat out my caad9 frame for sure.



CHL said:


> Since these are prototypes, it may just be more economical and efficient for Cannondale to produce these in Asia. We're speculating on its origins of course and Cannondale may already produce this new frameset domestically. Esthetically, I like the changes.
> 
> The reinforced head tube and wider top tube give a substantially more aggressive appearance (reminiscent of the System Six - I always thought that bike looked like a raging bull). The bladed seat stays add a touch of elegance to the robust frameset. Overall, it's a very sexy setup.
> 
> ...


----------



## moab63 (Aug 7, 2006)

*The super6 is built in the USA at least for 2009*

and yes it is different than the 08, thats the reason you only get team color bikes on the super or the CAAD because they can do team color in the USA. At least I was told this by the rep when we ordered our team bike for 09, 

The slice is taiwan, and basically all the other carbon frames with the exception of the super, for how long iss the question.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Customer Service don't answer questions about unreleased products so their answer is about the current, available Super Six. It's too early to tell about the origin of the frame, right now they are prototypes and it's nothing unseen to have prototypes without all the usual production decals... once they start mass production, we will see.


----------



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

bandoulu said:


> Man i love the bike but Cannondale have really stuck it to all the people who just bought the latest greatest.. ouch. i guess that is progress . Sometimes painful often necessary .


Almost every company works at least one year into the future normally. There are of course exceptions when a company will bring out a design earlier (much to the dismay of the number crunchers). Each company always tries to advertise the creativity and innovation, they tend to omit that each model/design is also designed to last _x_ amount of years so that it produces _$x_.

Upgrades/new models are just a part of bikes. Having been in the 'just bought it at Retail and 3 months later a new model comes out' group, it does suck. But most of the time the improvements wont make the average rider any faster.

Cannondale is probably just doing what it does better than the company that says 'innovate or die' :thumbsup:


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

majura said:


> Cannondale is probably just doing what it does better than the company that says 'innovate or die' :thumbsup:


I thought that other company was saying "copy and sue or die"...


----------



## BikeProf (May 9, 2006)

The upcoming Super Six has a more aero head tube and generally smoother lines than the current (09) model. I rode with one of the Cdale engineers a couple of weeks ago, and he had a stealth, no decals prototype version of the bike. It's a very nice looking machine.


----------



## Angel Cestero (Sep 20, 2007)

this is the new Cannondale Super Six HM made in Taiwan,
That's it.


----------

